# Esquema para Inversores 12V a 220V en serie o paralelo



## eddychile (Ene 26, 2012)

Estimados,
Tengo dos tipos de inversores para mis paneles solares ON GRID y OFF GRID.
Para los OFF GRID necesito saber esquematicamente como unirlos y hacer uno solo tengo 3 inversores de 1000 WATTS y quiero conectarlos los tres juntos a mi grupo de baterias (2 de 12V por 100 Ah), he visto videos pero no queda claro como conectarlos entre si + con + o + con -, ya queme uno y no quiero perder otros, quiero que entre los tres (3) me generen 3000 watts.
Para los ON GRID hoy tengo solo uno de 600 Watts y quiero colocar dos mas de 300 watts cada uno, cual sera la mejor forma de unirlos es igual a la consulta anterior si alguin me facilita o me indica la mejor forma y eficiente a la vez.

Muchas Gracias por los valiosos aportes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

¿ Y por que no consultarle al fabricante ? 

Saludos !


----------



## eddychile (Ene 26, 2012)

Sera porque despues de 16 dias aun no contesta!!!
DosMetros si no aporta no aportille, antes de acudir al foro busque.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

eddychile dijo:


> ya queme uno y no quiero perder otros,


 
Mirá , la mejor forma de *no romper cosas* es preguntarle a quien MEJOR sabe , y eso es el fabricante.



eddychile dijo:


> Sera porque despues de 16 dias aun no contesta!!!


 
Esa información la hubiera puesto de movida y con más razón si ellos no le contestan y viene a prepotenTrollear aquí   



eddychile dijo:


> DosMetros si no aporta no aportille, antes de acudir al foro busque.


 
¿ Yo tengo que buscar por usted ? eso e vagancia , comodidad y mínimo esfuerzo 

¿ En que quedó su amable preámbulo ? ¿ Tiene usted dos caras ?



eddychile dijo:


> Estimados,
> ..................................................
> Muchas Gracias por los valiosos aportes.


 
. . . siga participando  . . .


----------



## powerful (Ene 26, 2012)

eddychile, en el manual de instrución debe decir si pueden ser paralelizables ,también lo llaman escalables, en ese caso uno hace de master generando el voltaje, la frecuencia, fase, los tiempos muertos entre alternancias, la frecuencia switching, es decir la generación , el control,....los demás solo aportan la etapa de potencia,....si no son escalables va ha suceder lo que ya le pasó.
Como le aconseja DOSMETROS el fabricante es el que sabe,.....si tiene el modelo puede bucearlo por internet.


----------



## eddychile (Ene 27, 2012)

Muchas gracias, buen aporte powerfull... lo veo de inmediato y comento despues con modelo en mano para otro usuario que tenga el mismo problema.

Adjunto el manual prometido.

Si lo realice, se conectan positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo, o sea en paralelo.
La prueba fue conectar la casa completa a la solucion, y darme cuenta que dos baterias de 12V y 100 Ah cada una no alcanza, minimo necesesito 4 o 6 de ellas.


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 6, 2012)

amigo lo mas probable que no puedas, ya que los on grid  o tambien llamados grid tie funcian diferente a lso normales no on grid y no son puenteables, lo que te recomiendo es que los vendas y ai compres un grande, ya que los grid tie son bastante caros y puedes sacar buen dinero de ellos... y mientras mas baterias mejor porque mas tenemos para la noche y no perderemos nada, mas que la cuenta electrica de chilectra 
SAludos desde LoPrado


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 7, 2012)

*Los inversores grid-tie*
tienen por un lado MPPT que te permite ponerlos en paralelo al mismo conjunto de paneles.
*S*ingle *P*oint of *F*aliure: No es recomendable lo anterior.
tienen por el otro lado sincronización de fase que te permite ponerlos en paralelo a la misma fase de alterna.
por la potencia, deduzco que son ineficientes, 60-70%.
"Z-source inverter" andan en el orden de 10-20 KV y la eficiencia es 70-80%
*Los inversores OFF grid*
Se conectan a un banco de baterías, por ese lado no hay problema en conectarlos en paralelo.
Por el otro lado, no es posible conectarlos en paralelo, ya que si las fases no están sincronizadas se crea un DDP de 600 V en el peor de los casos.
La eficiencia anda en el orden del 80%
La salida bien puede no ser senoidal.
La pregunta del millón: *¿Cuantos W tenes en paneles?*
600 W dejáselos dedicados al grid-tie, que gracias al MPPT los va a saber aprovechar perfectamente.
Con el resto hace una conexión aparte para jugar con tu regulador de carga, baterías e inversores.


----------



## eddychile (Abr 2, 2012)

Estimados,
Los Inversores On Grid, funcionan con la onda sinoidal de la compañia de electricidad local, y los Off Grid generan su propia onda.
¿Es factible que haga funcionar un sistema Off Grid y al minuto siguiente conecte mi sistema On Grid?
Sera capaz el sistema Off Grid de generar la onda que necesita el On Grid.
el sistema on grid debe generar muchos amperes igual que mi compañia electrica o no es  necesario.
Alguien desea aportar información.
Mi consulta va por el hecho de no adquirir muchas baterias y solo funcionar en el dia con algo de  baterias y el resto solo con paneles conectados al sistema on grid.


----------

